# Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Oktober 2007)

Pressemeldung 2/021007

*6. ZEBCO-Kalender: das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik​*Tostedt. 
Nun schon im sechsten Jahr präsentiert Zebco Sports Europe seinen erotischen Anglerkalender. Dieses ambitionierte Projekt ist mittlerweile ein echter Evergreen. Viele Tausende Kunden hat der mit hohem Aufwand produzierte Kalender schon gehabt und auch für die Neuauflage für das Jahr 2008 lagen beim Erscheinen schon mehrere Tausend Vorbestellungen vor. 

Wie in den Vorjahren entstand in Zusammenarbeit mit dem besten Angelfotografen Europas, Olivier Portrat, ein angelerotisches Kunstwerk. Es umfasst 13 Kalenderblätter im Hochformat 33 x 48 Zentimeter. Alle Seiten wurden auf hochwertigem Papier gedruckt, extra lackiert und spiral-gebunden.

Mädchen nackt ausziehen und am Wasser fotografieren, können sicher viele. Aber sie anglerisch korrekt und zudem erotisch in Szene zu setzen, gelingt wohl kaum jemanden so gut wie Olivier Portrat. Seine enorme anglerische Erfahrung kommt ihm dabei zu gute, denn neben den süßen Modells sind stets knackige Fische mit von der Partie – von Karpfen über Zandern bis hin zu Nilbarschen. Schauplätze der heißen Aufnahmen waren unter anderem exotische Schauplätze in Ägypten, Spanien, Rumänien oder auch in der Mongolei.

Der Kalender ist einzeln eingeschweißt im Fachhandel erhältlich, der empfohlene Verkaufspreis beträgt 15,95 Euro. Die Auflage ist limitiert.
Info: Zebco Sports Europe, Elsterbogen 12-14, 21255 Tostedt, info-de@zebco-europe.de, www.zebco-europe.com


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

Naja, für mich hieß Angelerotik bisher immer fremde, unbekannte Ruten zu befummeln, mir das neueste Anglerpornoheft, sprich Katalog, auf dem Sofa reinzuziehen. 

Und, ganz ehrlich, der Fisch auf dem Bild ist wesentlich schöner als das Madel , fand man da keinen passenderen Hintergrund?:g


----------



## Lucius (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

Ich kannte so etwas immer nur aus den Kalendern für Handwerker aus der Firma meines Vaters, und das Handwerker den Ruf "tumber" Gesellen haben, war mir bekannt... aber wir Angler!?

Irgendwie Affig, vor allem stell Ich mir das Shooting witzig vor: 
"Ihhh, nee den Fass ich net an, der ist ja glitschig und Stinkt"
"Komm Mädel, das macht dir doch sonst im Job auch nix aus.....!"
:m


----------



## antonio (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

da muß sie aber aufpassen, daß ihr der fisch nicht durch die lappen geht.

gruß antonio


----------



## schwedenklausi (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

Bringen die den Zebco Müll nur noch über Erotik los ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## DeSchtang (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

wenns anfängt nach fisch zu riechen wirds zweifelhaft


----------



## hechtnase (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

Leider ist von der Frau nicht mal viel zu sehen, von Erotik also keine Spur ! Und was kann der arme Fisch dafür???
Nee, ich glaub das haut mich nicht um!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*



antonio schrieb:


> da muß sie aber aufpassen, daß ihr der fisch nicht durch die lappen geht.
> 
> gruß antonio




piiiiiep, piiiiiiep....


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*



antonio schrieb:


> da muß sie aber aufpassen, daß ihr der fisch nicht durch die lappen geht.
> 
> gruß antonio


 
hier fehlt eindeutig ein tatütata...


----------



## birnebass (27. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

Naja,
dann sind Deine Rogen wohl schon verdorrt.... oder magst Du lieber Angler als Anglerinnen ? Oder wahrscheinlich ist Deine Frau daheim viel schöner als die Models, richtig ?
Wie auch immer,  der Zebco Katalog ein wunderschöner, jedenfalls für potente Hetero-Angler wie mich

Tight Lines

__
...Zebco-Fan


----------



## Ulli3D (27. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung Zebco: Das halbe Dutzend Angelerotik*

Oh jeh, schon wieder einer, der den Playboy nur wegen der guten Artikel kauft  und nicht als O....vorlage.


----------

